# New Sibling Assessment



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

Just looking for people's experience with adopting a half sibling in terms of

Length off assessment
How many SW visits
What was covered during assessment
Panel attendance both at approval and matching
Introductions length and how did it work with current children

AO for our two was granted in May so we have only had six months on no SW visits are we crazy lol

Thanks in advance just trying to gauge how flexible SW are when dealing with established adoptive families.

Moo x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Our assessment was an update and I think it was done in 2 visits - really concentrated on how things had changed and how we thought we would manage with another.

Not sure what you mean about panel attendance - it was same as previously. 

We had very short intros but started with just my husband and I and then our older kids were introduced and came to play. The SW had arranged quite complicated arrangements where we arrived first and then someone dropped kids off and came back so we finished the day alone. After speaking to FC though we just all came together and it went fine. We didn't crowd him in his own environment though and all went out for the day i.e. Us, FC, her daughter and our kids. Worked really well.


----------

